# Which bank account is best suited for traders?



## Splint (29 May 2008)

Hi,

I'm gearing up to make a comeback to trading after a break of a few years and I need to set up a trading bank account. Can anyone reccomend a bank which offers a good deal in the way of features, fees and interest.

Thanks
Splint


----------

